# + + المضلع + + (نبذة- أنواعه- رسومات توضيحية). إعداد م.علي صالح بن عفيف



## م علي بن عفيف (12 نوفمبر 2008)

المضلع 
هي نقاط مُساعِدة تستخدم في إيجاد الإحداثيات في أعمال الرفع المساحي وهي عبارة عن مجموعة من الخطوط المتصلة مع بعضها تشكل خط منكسر له مسميات مختلفة ( حلقي او مغلق – مفتوح – موصل ). ويستخدم في أعمال الرفع التفصيلي والطبوغرافي.

1- المضلع الحلقي المغلق: وهو يبدأ بنقطة معلومة الإحداثيات وينتهي عندها.








2-المضلع الموصل ويبدأ بنقطة معلومة الإحداثيات وينتهي بنقطة أخرى معلومة الإحداثيات (وهو أكثر أنواع المضلعات دقة).







3-المضلع المفتوح وهو يبدأ بنقطة معلومة الإحداثيات وينتهي بنقطة أخرى غير معلومة الإحداثيات ( وهو اقل أنواع المضلعات دقة).









اخوكم/ علي بن عفيف


----------

